# Dead usb thumb drive



## jnpandya (Aug 6, 2004)

My usb thumb drive (unibit 256 MB) with mp3 player and recorder has stopped responding at all after it was once taken out by mistake without SAFELY removing the hardware by disabling it from system tray in windows xp. What is the way I can make it work now?


----------



## Naga (Aug 7, 2004)

Not using the safely remove feature is not the cause for ur thumbdrive failure cos XP by default optimizes all removable drives for quick removal. Unlees u configured the drive for performance thru system props, ur trouble's cos of  something else.Check if ure drive is functioning in other PCs. Is it totally dead or is just the MP3 player functions malfunctioning? Be more specific.


----------



## jnpandya (Aug 10, 2004)

It is not at all working on any pc. The whole thing is not functioning i.e. media as well as mp3 player/recorder. No response in all cases. I've tried connecting it with Toshiba Satellite Notebook and other three pcs, it does not work at all. Any remedy?


----------



## Naga (Aug 11, 2004)

Get it tested by ur dealer then and have it replaced if still under warranty.
P.S. U don't need to tell why u think the drive is dead .


----------



## jnpandya (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks. I've already sent it to the dealer as it was very well in warranty. Thanks again for being there. At least I came to know that it is not harmful to remove the drive UNSAFELY.


----------



## coolman.abhi (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Naga/JNPandya,

I am in the same trouble, except that I always removed my drive safely. I can also get it replaced, but the issue is about the data it contained. Is there any way to get the data back.

What I was thinking is if there is a separate chip for data storage and power modulation, and if only the power chip is dead, then we might have a way to get the data back by replacing the power chip( that is just my imagination, i have no idea about the flash storage modules). But still, if there is a way, then please advise me what to do. The data is really important and I have not backed it up completely. 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 11, 2007)

If its one of those Chinese drives good luck having it replaced


----------

